# An Elizabethan Bagatelle



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

As usual, this may not be the best playing and it was recorded in a hurry. But see what you think.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Loving your creations. Really masterful.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I like this, it's very clean and doesn't feel predictable. It also doesn't have the overt Scarlattian sound of some of your previous pieces, I love Scarlatti and all, but it's nice to see you step out from under that shadow. It could be the case that I'm just not familiar with composers you might be referencing here, but either way it is a very enjoyable piece. Keep it up!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My critical opinion is worth nothing, but I enjoyed it. Well done.


----------

